# HACKBERRY LOUISIANA HOUSE RENTAL



## Patriot1

3 BEDROOM 2 BATH SLEEPS 10-12 
HOUSE IS ON LAKEBREEZE WITH CANAL ACCESS TO JOES COVE.
BBQ PIT/FISH CLEANING STATION AND CANAL DECK TO TIE-UP YOUR BOAT.
325.00 UP TO 4 PEOPLE 350 4 PLUS. $25.00 DISCOUNT OVER TWO NIGHTS 
$100.00 CLEANING FEE.
936-661-9018
979-777-4564


----------

